# Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da schon öfters die Fragen aufgetaucht sind und ich derzeit eh ein Hochbeet für winterharte Kakteen anlege, habe ich die Bauabschnitte mal im Bilde festgehalten, falls jemand das Ganze selbst mal bauen möchte. 

Was Ihr braucht:

Grober Bausand (feiner ist für das Wüstenbeet eher ungeeignet)
Steine, hier kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was ihm am besten gefällt. Ich habe bei diesem Beispiel Schieferbruchsteine verwendet
Grobe Lava (5-8mm)
Magerer lehmhaltiger Boden
Gute Laune 

*--Erster Teil--*

Bei dem vorhandenen Blumenbeet wird die gröbste Humusschicht entfernt und ca. 10-20cm in die Tiefe ausgeschachtet. 
Um die Grube habe ich in diesem Fall eine Mauer aus Schieferbruchsteinen gebaut, welche sehr dekorativ sind und das Abschwemmen des Substrats verhindern.

Gleich gehts weiter.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

*Zweiter Teil*

Wir mischen im Eimer vor. Das Substrat sollte ca wie folgt aussehen:
70-80% grober Sand, kleine Steinchen, 20-30% magerer lehmhaltiger Boden.
Damit habe ich das Hochbeet erstmal aufgefüllt.

Danach kommt als zweite Deckschicht Lava auf das Sandgemisch, welche mit einem Rechen eingearbeitet wird. So haben wir eine Schicht von ca. 5 cm, welche aus Lava, grobem Sand und lehmhaltiger Erde besteht.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

*Dritter Teil* - Strukturierung

Nachdem wir das Substrat soweit eingefüllt haben lege ich weitere (kleinere Steine) auf das Substrat. Diese habe ich in diesem Fall terassenförmig gelegt, teilweiße werden sie bis zur Hälfte ins Substrat verschwinden.
Auf dem Bild sieht man den Anfang, wie es aussehen könnte. Das wird auf das Ganze Beet gemacht, um eine Struktur (eine Landschaft) darzustellen. Zwischen den Steinen werden später diverse winterharte Kakteen und Sempervivum gepflanzt.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

*Vierter Teil* - Fertigstellung

Jetzt kommt die Feinarbeit. 

Wir pflanzen die winterharten Kakteen usw an die vorgesehenen Stellen.
Wichtig ist: Stellt euch die Anlage in 5 Jahren vor, gerade Kakteen der Gattung Opuntia, welche gerne verwendet werden wachsen relativ zügig. Daher immer auf großen Abstand achten!

Das Beet wird am Schluss noch mit grobem Flusskiesel abgedeckt.
Fertig.

Hoffe euch hat der kleine Bericht ein bisschen geholfen.
Das Beet habe ich heute Morgen fertiggestellt.

Gepflanzt wurden:
_Sempervivum
Opuntia
Delosperma cooperii
winterharte Agaven_

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## axel (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Daniel 

Interessante Geschichte    Hatte bisher noch garnix von einem Wüstenbeet gehört.
Baue ich dann über das Beet noch ein Dach ? Hin und wieder regnet es ja hier .
Obwohl wir schon ne sehr trockene Ecke sind .

lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hi axel,

nein, ich würde kein Dach drüberbauen. 
Es gibt verschiedene Kakteengattungen (z.B Pediocacteen, Echinocereen) die einen trockenen Stand im Winter brauchen. Da muss dann ein Dach drübergebaut werden. Bei den Pflanzen die ich gesetzt habe ist dies nicht nötig 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hi zusammen,

jetzt nochmal Bilder des fast fertigen Beetes. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Wir haben unsere Kakteenlandschaft im letzten Jahr angelegt. Wenn wir etwas Zeit haben, folgen auch Bilder,

Die Kakteen haben den harten Winter sehr gut überstanden, ohne jeglichen Wetterschutz. Sie waren nicht abgedeckt und ein Dach haben wir auch nicht darüber. Allerdings ist das Beet etwas tiefer als die Umgegung und somit windgeschützt.

Der Aufbau, vor allem das Substrat entspricht im Wesentlichen dem, das Daniel oben beschrieben hat, nur, dass wir mit Lava abgedeckt haben, statt mit Flusskiesel.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

 ihr Zwei,

auf Fotos bin ich echt gespannt 
Wenn ihr die Tage welche gemacht habt, dann zeigt mal her


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

COOL - und wieviel direktes Sonnenlicht brauch solch ein Beet am Tag ? Und muss es zusätzlich Überdacht werden um die Pflänzchen vor unerwünscht übermäßiger Regenmenge zu schützen ?


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hi Ralf,

am besten so viel Sonne wie geht!
Wegen Regen: Regenschutz gibts bei mir nicht, ich baue nur im Winter ein Dach drüber, da das Schmelzwasser für die Kakteen tötlich sein kann, wenn sie in Winterruhe sind und zusammengeschrumpelt!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

hast Du ein Drain Rohr eingebaut falls es ma richtig schüttet oder macht da etwas Staunässe den lieben nix aus ?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> hast Du ein Drain Rohr eingebaut falls es ma richtig schüttet oder macht da etwas Staunässe den lieben nix aus ?



 Drainage wurde bei uns verbaut 

 soviel Sonne wie möglich, unseres liegt vor einer nach Süden ausgerichteten Hausmauer


 auch im Winter haben wir unser Beet nicht überdacht


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo zusammen,

den "ersten großen Schnee" für 2010/2011 haben die Beete gut überstanden..habe heute mal einen Kontrollgang (mit Foto) gemacht.

P.S: Falls Anja hier mitliest: Bild Nummer 1 sind die erwähnten Sempervivum-Cristaten, von denen ich dir im Chat neulich erzählt habe.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*





Echinopsis schrieb:


> P.S: Falls Anja hier mitliest: Bild Nummer 1 sind die erwähnten Sempervivum-Cristaten, von denen ich dir im Chat neulich erzählt habe.
> l




natürlich liest sie hier mit! 
die semps sind ja supertoll , wenn du da ne quelle für hast, würde ich mich über ne pn freuen...  sonst muss ich meinen semps-junkie in england mal anschreiben und fragen, ob er sowas auch hat...


----------



## gartenfex (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo
Ich häng mich hier mal rein, weil ich dieses Jahr ein Kalthaus mit Sukkulentenbepflanzungen bauen will. Eure beschreibungen sind toll, und das Ergebniss ist fein. 
Ich habe ein Alpinum mit verschiedenen Sukkulenten. Meine GGin hat das Sempsfieber gpackt, sie hat mittlerweile 80-100 Semps, grossteils Kultivare.
Die cristatform der Semps ist fantastisch, für eine PN mit dem Lieferanten wäre ich dankbar.
Ich habe ein Sedum rupetre als cristat, die ich von einem Hobbygärtner gekriegt habe, hoffe das sie gut durch den Winter kommt.

herzlichst sepp


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Daraus muss ich kein Geheimnis machen.
Ihr bekommt die Cristaten bei Cristaten-Starke, er hat vor allem Kakteen (aber eben auch besagte Semps. Cristaten). 
Er ist der einzigste mir bekannte Kontakt in ganz Europa, der Cristaten hat und verkauft.
Gesehen habe ich Cristaten bisher nur bei einem Freund von mir, der sich den A... danach abgesucht hat und seine Cristaten (wohlgemerkt 1 Kamm-Pflanzen mit 2cm!) für 35-40 Euro aus den USA importiert hat.
Bei dem Anbieter hier bekommt man ein Töpfchen voll (5-6 Cristaten!!) für 7-9 Euro. Er hatte damals 3 verschiedene Sorten von Cristaten im Angebot.
Ich war sehr zufrieden mit der Lieferung, alles problemlos!


---

@Sepp: Unter Kalthaus darf ich verstehen, dass Ihr in einem ungeheizten Gewächshaus Beete anlegen wollt? Oder wie ist das gemeint?

---

Eine Sedum Cristata habe ich auch hier, die ich in 1-2 Jahren zurückschneiden (muss). Sie wächst ganz gut...wenn dann jemand Interesse hat... 

Ciao!
Daniel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*



danke für den link, ist schon gespeichert! 



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Eine Sedum Cristata habe ich auch hier, die ich in 1-2 Jahren zurückschneiden (muss). Sie wächst ganz gut...wenn dann jemand Interesse hat...




  also wenn du so fragst...


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Ohje..jetzt habe ich was angestellt  

Ich denk an dich wenn`s soweit ist


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Echi,

kannst Du der lieben Christine (und allen anderen Nicht-Botanikern) mal erklären, was Cristaten sind


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Na klar 

Cristaten sind Wachstumsveränderungen bei Pflanzen. Cristaten haben einen länglichen Scheidel und sind sehr lang.
Cristaten gibts von fast allen Pflanzen, dies ist nicht auf Kakteen (oder anderen Sukkulenten) beschränkt! 
Diese Wuchsveränderungen (Cristate) gibts auch am Heimatstandort der Kakteen vor, sind also kein Werk von Chemie o.ä in Menschenhand sondern etwas natürliches.
Es gibt einige wenige Leute, die direkt auf der Suche nach diesen Cristaten sind, allerdings sind sie meist schwer erwerblich und sehr teuer.

Beispiel: Cristata einer wurzelechten Lophophora williamsii (Kaktus). Der normale Lophophora williamsii kostet nicht mehr wie 20-40 Euro, eine Cristate hingegen kann bis weit über 5.000 Euro wert sein. (bzw sie ist es).
Es besteht immer die Gefahr dass eine Cristate wieder normal weiterwächst, wenn sie falsch gegossen oder gehalten wird.

Ciao,
Daniel


----------



## Nikolai (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*



bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich dann auch einmal mein Wüstenbeet vorstellen. Es besteht aus einer ungeordneten Sammlung von Sukulenten. Allerdings sind nicht alle Winterfest. Deshalb stülpe ich im Winter ein Glashaus darüber. Bei -15 Grad im letzten Winter hat meine Heizung jedoch nicht ausgereicht. Damit hatte ich einige Ausfälle zu beklagen.

*Kommen halt nur die Harten in den Garten*

     

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

...und das zeigst Du erst jetzt? 

Echt genial!! Ganz toll! Evtl hast Du ja sogar Blütenbilder deiner Kakteen? 

Die Dornenfraktion im Forum wächst


----------



## Nikolai (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Daniel,

die habe ich. Hatte diese eigentlich für den Sommer aufgehoben. Aber wenn Du schon so fragst, nun denn:

         

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Super Sache!
Hast Du die Namen zu allen Kakteen?


----------



## Nikolai (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Daniel,

ich hatte mir die Namen dieser Kakteen schon einmal herausgesucht, aber alle wieder vergessen. Werde ich demnächst mal wieder nachholen. Ich erfreu mich nur an ihrem Anblick.
Meine Familie und Freunde erfreuen sich zwar auch an deren Anblick, aber wirklich Interessierte, mit denen ich mein Hobby teilen kann und mich Austauschen kann habe ich nicht. 
Die größte Freude an einem Hobby ist, meine ich, wenn man seine neuesten Erfolge und Erungenschaften jemandem Vorstellt, der sich ebenfalls dafür begeistert. Deshalb freue ich mich, hier in diesem Forum auf Gleichgesinnte zu treffen.
Dein Kommentar hat mir dabei sehr gut getan.
In meiner Nachbarschaft ist eher die Kultur verbreitet "Beton grün anstreichen tut´s auch."
Damit bin ich hier eher der mit dem Spleen, obwohl sie sonst recht liebenswürdig sind.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## gartenfex (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Echinops

Genau so stelle ich mir das Kalzhaus vor, unbeheizt, trocken aber Frostfrei.
Das Substrat durchlässig, mit 20 % Tonige Erde. Oben als Mulch und zur verbesserung des Mikroklimas Kies, Steine und Geröll. 
Welche Sukkulenten es werden, muss ich erst noch schauen, aber die Fotos euerer blühenden Kakteen sind schon verlockend. Evtl auch vegetation aus Teneriffa oder Stammsukkulenten.
Auch Echiverien gefallen mir gut. Was würdest ihr empfehlen?

  Dornige Grüsse Sepp

PS: Ein kleines becken muss auch platz haben, es soll ein __ lotus Überwintern.


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Nikolai,

die Namen deiner Kakteen von links nach rechts.

(der gelb blühende): Notocactus ottonis

in der nächsten Schale die rotblühenden sind Rebutien, links daneben (der dicke) ist ein Gymnocalycium horstii, rechts von der Rebutia das ist ein Echinocereus pectinatus, der in der Mitte ist ein Cereus peruvianus monstrosus.

Nächstes Bild: Hildewintera-Hybride

Die nächsten beiden Bilder sind Echinopsis eyriesii

Vergleichsbilder findest Du auch in meinem Kakteenforum: www.kakteenforum.com 

@Sepp: Wenn`s soweit ist zeig doch mal Bilder, dann helfen wir auch gerne 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Nikolai (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Danke Daniel,

ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich bei meinen Bestimmungsversuchen sehr unsicher war. Damit hast Du mir sehr geholfen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo,

bei dem schönen Wetter heute mußte ich gleich mal schauen, ob meine Sukulenten die bisherige Frostperiode gut überstanden haben. Durch die meist beschlagenen Scheiben ist es schwer einen Einblick zu bekommen und bei Frost öffne ich es lieber nicht, daher war der Zeitpunkt günstig.
Im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr haben sie die kalten Tage bis -15 Grad gut überstanden. Durch den direkten Kontakt zum Untergrund gibt es auch nach 3 Monaten Wasserabstinenz keine Verschrumpelungen oder Vertrocknungen.
     

Das Glashaus wird über ein 10m unterirdisch verlegtes Rohr DN100 vom Keller aus mit einem kleinen Lüfter mit Frischluft versorgt. Der 500W Frostwächter konnte dieses Jahr dank Doppelverglasung bei -15 Grad eine Innentemperatur von 2 Grad halten. Letztes Jahr waren mit Einfachverglasung bei -12 Grad die innere Frostgrenze erreicht. Ein präziser Thermostatregler auf Abstand zur Heizung ist auf 5 Grad eingestellt und schaltet zuverlässig. Mit einem Funkthermometer behalte ich die Temperaturen im Auge.

   

Zur Erinnerung noch einmal ein Bild von der Außenansicht und vom Sommer, wenn der Überbau und die Heiztechnik demontiert sind.

  

Das Sommerbild fällt mir gerade auf, ist noch vom 1. Sommer vor drei Jahren

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## R8. (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> jetzt nochmal Bilder des fast fertigen Beetes.



Echt sehr gelungen ! Thumbs Up  .


----------



## gartenfex (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo

 Ich melde mich mal wieder, weil das Kakteenfieber doch sehr gefährlich ist.
Am eingang zu unserem Haus könnte ich evtl, auch noch ein Beet anlegen, aber nur Winterharte
und sehr trocken. Es liegt unter einem Vordach und einem Balkon, hat fast reine Südlage und sehr viel Sonne, nur im Hochsommer etwas lichten Schatten mittags für zwei Stunden.
Ca. 2,5 * 8 m entlang einer Hauswand im absoluten Regenschatten.
Jetzt bräuchte ich anschauungsobjekte, um meine Chefin zu überzeugen.
Weis jemand angelegte Beete in Bayern/Südostbayern, die man sich anschauen kann.

Daniel, deine Beete sind sehr schön, wie lange "bastelst" du daran schon rum.

herzlichst sepp


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Moin Sepp,

die Bedingungen die du da nennst sind perfekt!
Traumlage würde ich sagen!

Es kommt drauf an wieviel Platz du hast...wenn genügend empfehle ich erstmal Opuntien, wenn eher weniger Echinocereen - die auch wunderschön blühen. Dazu findest du hier im Forum im Lexikon einiges, habe dort ein paar Steckbriefe zu Winterharten Kakteen eingestellt, kürzlich erst wieder neue. Schau einfach mal rein!  Bei den genannten Maßen von dir empfehle ich eine Mischung aus Opuntia und Echinocereen, als Begleitflora machen sich Sempervivum, Oroystachys, Delosperma....usw immer gut!

Ich bastel eigentlich nichtmehr viel an den Beeten, das älteste wurde im August 2009 gebaut, alle anderen erst 2010 im Februar bis Mai! Seither lasse ich nur alles wachsen (und blühen  )

lG und viel Erfolg!
Daniel


----------



## gartenfex (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Daniel

Der hinweis auf das Lexikon war gut.
Deine Bauzeit ist ermutigend, jetzt muss ich nur noch meine GGin überzeugen

Einstweilen noch mal merci für die Info.

                           herzlichst  sepp


----------



## Nikolai (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Sepp,



> Jetzt bräuchte ich anschauungsobjekte, um meine Chefin zu überzeugen.
> Weis jemand angelegte Beete in Bayern/Südostbayern, die man sich anschauen kann.



in Bayern kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber vielleicht verschlägt es Dich einmal nach Hannover. Im Berggarten, gegenüber von den weltbekannten Herrenhäuser Gärten gibt es eine imposante Sammlung von Kakteen unter Glas mit wunderschön angelegten Beeten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## MadDog (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Daniel, 

eigentlich sollte man dich ja Anzeigen wegen Verführung zur Arbeit !!

Ich finde dein Wüstenbeet so Superklasse, das ich versuchen werde mir dieses Jahr auch ein Wüstenbeet anzulegen. Schön die Idee dazu begeistert mich und es sieht dazu noch super aus. Aber auch ein Lob an die Anderen - Eure Wüstenbeete gefallen mir auch.

Gruß an Alle

Frank


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

@Frank: Na, dann erfüllt der Beitrag ja seinen Zweck  

Edit @Sepp: Wenn du mal in U.Franken unterwegs bist kannst du dir gerne mal meine Beete betrachten! In Südbayern direkt kenne ich eine super Anschrift - Kakteen Michi (google Suche "Chiemgau Kaktus"). Ein bekannter Händler in der Gegend, der super Ware hat.
Dort findet dieses Jahr (im August) auch das Forentreffen meines Forums statt.
Wer also eh in der Ecke ist/wohnt.
Woher kommst du denn genau wenn man fragen darf? @Sepp


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Passend zum Thema winterharter Kaktus:

Hier mal ein paar Pediocacteen - winterharte Kakteen.
Da sieht man mal wie stark diese sich im Winter in der Trockenruhe zurückziehen ins Substrat!


----------



## gartenfex (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo 
Daniel, den Kaktusmichi habe ich schon kennengelernt, ich bin ca 20 km. weg von ihm.
Du hast recht, er hat schöne Pflanzen. Aber vor allem ist er ein schräger/lustiger Typ, sehr sympatisch.
Er kennt meinen Garten, und für das Kalthaus hat er mir schon Tipps gegeben, und er hilft mir auch bei der anlage.
Wegen dem Freilandbeet habe ich ihn noch nicht gefragt, es ist erst seit kurzen in der Planung.
Zu euren Forumstreffen, kann ich da auch als nichtmitglied kommen?


                                    stachelige grüsse  Sepp


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Na klar kannst du kommen, bist herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Echinopsis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Moin moin,

heute gibts nach dem langen Winter wieder mal was neues zu berichten!
Bei 30 Grad im Glashaus beginne ich mich langsam wieder an`s Frühjahr und Wärme zu gewöhnen! 

 
Orostachys

 

 

 
Sempervivum Cristaten


----------



## Echinopsis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Vor ca. 8 Tagen habe ich alle Beete abgedeckt, sodass sie den Regen in den letzten Tagen direkt mitnehmen konnten. Deutlich ziehen die meisten Pflanzen jetzt an, und das Beet wird wieder grüner (vor 8 Tagen wollte ich noch keine Fotos machen, da werden die Semps teilweiße im Substrat verschwunden, wegen absoluter Trockenheit unter dem Dach).

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder von heute, wie das Beet, dass ich im Startposting diesen Threads vorgestellt habe entwickelt hat. Mittlererweile ist das Beet fast ein Jahr alt, hat also bald "Geburtstag" 

 

 

 

 

Hier habe ich vor zwei Tagen angefangen mit einem Weiterbau der Anlage: Sempervivum in Schiefer


----------



## Echinopsis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

...und hier noch das "alte" Beet, welches dieses Jahr 2 wird...


----------



## seppl (19. März 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo, sind ja echt tolle Kakteen, meine Mutter hat auch schon
seit Jahren Kakteen.   Grüße Marion


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Freunde der winterharten Kakteen!

Wir veranstalten am Freitag den 06.05 einen Themenchatabend zum Thema "Winterharte Kakteen".

Näheres findet Ihr hier.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von heute Morgen 

  

 

  

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Daniel,

das hat was - wenn ich nur wüsste, wohin damit....


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

 Christine,

man muss ja nicht zwangsläufig Kakteen nehmen (wenn man diese nicht mag).
Man kann auch ein schönes Wüstenbeet mit Sempervivum, Yucca usw gestalten...da gibts auch viele Sedum und andere tolle Pflanzen, mit einer schönen Bruchsteinmauer.
Macht sich toll am Teich auch.

Bei mir sind im Verhältnis auch nur wenige Kakteen in den Beeten.


----------



## Petra1970 (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo

Ui ich habe auch winterharte Kakteen, neu angelegt 2009/10, rechts daneben ist mein Teich.
Einige Blattkakteen habe ich auch aber ich fürchte die gehen alle kaputt.

Gruß Petra


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Klasse Petra, da sind ja hier im Forum noch mehr mit Kakteen 

Wieso gehen deine Blattkakteen denn kaputt? Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Petra1970 (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Ja ich fürchte die haben Pilze oder sowas, die werden ganz braun.
Ich werde das grüne abschneiden, abtrocknen lassen und neu einpflanzen da es auch noch kleinere Pflanzen sind bleibt nicht viel überbleiben.
Muß mal schauen ob ich ein Pilzmittel im Gartenhandel finde, obwohl ich normal gegen Gifte und sowas im Garten bin.

Gruß Petra


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hast du die Blattkakteen einfach so rausgestellt?
Dann sind sie verbrannt, deswegen werden sie so braun!
Evtl kannst Du ja mal ein Bild einstellen?


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Moin.

Zum einjährigen Geburtstag des Beetes gibt`s mal wieder ein paar Bilder.
Seit ein paar Tagen blüht auch eine Lewisie.

 

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hi Daniel,

schon gut eingewachsen, Dein Wüstenbeet! 

Eine tolle Blüte hat die Lewisie.


----------



## Doc (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Sehr schick!


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

 zusammen,

meine Saxifraga im Kakteenbeet fängt jetzt auch an zu blühen!
Viel Spaß beim anschauen 

Oben:

 

...und unten


----------



## Hexe_Mol (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

 daniel

wow, das ist ja ne sehr schöne __ steinbrech-art! 

hat der zufällig auch einen namen?  oder lebt er inkognito bei dir?


----------



## VolkerN (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Daniel,

zum Chatabend hatte ichs leider nicht geschafft.  Zur Zeit hab ich im Garten soviel zu tun das ich nach der Arbeit am Freitag und am Samstag fast die komplette Zeit draussen war. 

Wenn dazu das Wetter noch so herrlich ist (und mittlerweile ists ja auch bis gegen 21:00 Uhr hell) ...wuerd mich grad vermutlich nur ein Gipsbein laenger an den Computer "fesseln". 

Ich hab mir diesen Thread von der Entstehung deines Wuestenbeetes zu Gemuete gefuehrt ...es ist eine echte Augenweide geworden  

Die Anleitung/Beschreibung finde ich Klasse. Wenn ich das Projekt Vorgarten-Umgestaltung bei mir angehe ...hmmm ...ich habe da eine Ecke unter unserem Balkon "im Auge" ...da wuerd so ein Wuestenbeet glaub ich sehr gut passen.


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

@Anja: Leider inkognito!!

@Volker: Lass uns dann aber daran teilhaben (am besten hier in diesem Thread).
So entsteht ein gutes Nachschlagewerk für Neulinge.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Moin, Moin,

war diesen Sonntag in München unterwegs zur alljährlichen Kakteenbörse im BoGa.

Ein paar winterharte Sukkulenten durften auch mit.
Ein kleiner Einblick:

 
Lewisia columbiana 

 
Orostachys fimbriata

 
Physaria alpina

 
Lewisia cantelovii

 
Rosularia 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

 zusammen,

so langsam tut sich an den Beeten was.

Heute hat eine winterharte Escobaria vivipara v. arizonica Lz 128 geblüht:

 

 

Wenn wir schon bei Escobaria sind:

Eine Escobaria-Cristata:

 

...die ersten Echinocereen bekommen Knospen im Freiland:

 

Verschiedene Escobarien tuen es ihnen gleich:

 

 

...auch die Mittagsblumen fangen an:


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Mal ein Einblick in meine dritte Anlage von der ich bisher noch nie öffentlich Bilder gezeigt hatte, da es etwas mein Sorgenkind ist. Diese Anlage liegt 6 Meter über dem GWH und den anderen Beeten auf einem kleineren Berg. 
Dort oben haben die Kakteen (& Sukkulenten) den ganzen Tag volle Sonne.
Habe heute mal wieder gegossen, deshalb wirkt alles etwas nass/feucht.

Viel Spaß beim Betrachten. Die Anlage ist jetzt 10 Monate alt.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

..und noch ein paar Bilder der unteren Anlagen, die immer grüner werden, von Tag zu Tag (wenn ich euch mit Bildern nerve, sagt Bescheid  )


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> ..und noch ein paar Bilder der unteren Anlagen, die immer grüner werden, von Tag zu Tag (wenn ich euch mit Bildern nerve, sagt Bescheid  )





solche Bilder nerven mich immer :__ nase

mach schön weiter.




.


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Moin,

heute blüht Escobaria organensis im Freibeet:


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Schaut mal, 2008 ausgesäät und jetzt schon mit Knospen!
Echinocereus reichenbachii var. albiflorus:

(Siehe auch die Größe am Lineal):


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Moin zusammen,

es blüht mal wieder was!

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ciao!
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Moin Freunde der Winterharten,

Zeit für ein Update der Beete


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Moin zusammen,

jetzt gibts wieder viele Knospen und alles wächst!
Ein paar aktuelle Bilder von heute:


----------



## Moonlight (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Sag mal, sind die Kakteen alle winterfest ... da erfriert nichts?

Sieht toll aus ... 

Mandy


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Mandy,

ja, das ist alles winterfest!
Kommt einfach ein Dach drüber...und gut ist!
Du hast doch bestimmt auch noch ein bisschen Platz für so ein Beet!


----------



## Pammler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Eine sehr schöne Anlage!

*Ich liebe auch Steine ....

... aber das piecksige Unkraut machste schon noch raus oder?*...duck und wech..!

Ne im Ernst gefällt mir sehr. Könnte ich mir an meinem Bachlauf auch vorstellen, allerdings kann ich da im Winter kein dach drüber machen und mein garten ist sehr "kühl" gelegen, da blüht manches garnicht (wie die Magnolie) und vieles erst sehr spät.


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

..Torsten: Es gibt viele Kakteen die absolut winterhart sind, d.h ohne Dach gut auskommen!
Dazu zählen gerade die Opuntien, und viele fragilis-Unterarten.
Die blühen auch in einem kühlen Garten und sind fast wie Unkraut unkaputtbar..sehen aber toll aus!


----------



## Pammler (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo Daniel, gehört das auch zu den Sukkulenten?

 

Das ist meine neuste Errungenschaft.

 

Das hab ich mal vor 3 Jahren bei der Schwiegerellis abgestochen.


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Ja, das ist auch eine Sukkulente Torsten!

Die Opuntia fragilis cv. Freiberg blüht heute:


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

..heute gibts den nächsten Schwung!


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

..diese extrem schicke Orostachys Cristata habe ich gestern durch Zufall erworben!


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Entstehung eines Wüstenbeetes*

Hallo zusammen,

die winterharten Kakteen und Sukkulenten haben den Winter gut überstanden.
Nun kann man auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder zeigen, alles ist wieder schön grün und teilweiße sieht man schon die ersten Knospen.

LG
Daniel


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Nov. 2014)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> die winterharten Kakteen und Sukkulenten haben den Winter gut überstanden.



Habe letztes Jahr ein Opuntiamix ausgesäht. Sind jezt ein paar so 5-10 cm hoch. Werde die wohl nächstes Jahr nach draußen pflanzen. Hat einer eine Ahnung was ich da wohl habe und wie eng ich die Pflanzen darf? Wie groß werden die wohl?

Sorte 1
 


Sorte 2  


Sorte 3....die vier die sich abflachen der Rechts müsste auch Sorte 2 sein.  



Habe jetzt auch mal einige Baumopuntia angesäht. Mal sehen ob was von wird. Anderer Anbieter, somit habe ich die Hoffnung das es andere Pflanzen sind.


----------

